# Vancouver Island Logging Train.



## hobbyheater (Dec 1, 2011)

The A- frame method that you see is for transferring the logging truck loads to the railway cars and has been in use almost 60 years with the only difference is that the A- Sticks are now made out of steel instead of large trees !  The reload winch has four main drums; one for loading the trailer, another two for transferring loads and another for lowering the railway cars as they are loaded. The track is on a slight incline so gravity moves the cars down the track as they are loaded.  About 10 -12 loads can be lowered at one time. The locomotive pictured is one of the four that are in operation in this logging division but for you railway buffs, I do not know what they are.

From what I understand, this is the last privately owned and operating logging railroad in North America.

Allan


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 1, 2011)

Very, very cool.  Neat pics.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 1, 2011)

Just one truck load dropped off. 
Wouldn't it be sweet 

You need to borrow a logging truck, pull in & get loaded up 

Great pictures


----------



## stejus (Dec 1, 2011)

Neat operation going on there... Rail transportation is on the rise again. I've been reading that old rail stations are opening again and the media is also increasing. Make sense to move material this way over trucking because the cost is substantially less. Only down side is if you live near a track I guess...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 1, 2011)

Great pictures. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## fireview2788 (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree, those are some cool pics.  At the same time it makes me sad to see these patriarchs/matriarchs being taken down.  No true old woods forests left in Ohio.

f v


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 2, 2011)

Pics and your experiences are appreciated Allan. Always interesting stuff. Keep it coming.


----------



## basswidow (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah - great photo's .   Man that's beautiful wood.


----------



## Panhandler (Dec 2, 2011)

fireview2788 said:
			
		

> I agree, those are some cool pics.  At the same time it makes me sad to see these patriarchs/matriarchs being taken down.  No true old woods forests left in Ohio.
> 
> f v



One that I know of in Ohio is Dysart Woods in Belmont County, near the village of Belmont. Nice place to hike and see the giants, still virgin hardwoods.


----------



## woodchip (Dec 2, 2011)

Great pictures.

Suddenly wish we had gone to Vancouver Island when in Canada some years ago.....  ;-)


----------



## kbrown (Dec 2, 2011)

Great pics! Thanks for posting them and the information on how the operation. Very cool.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 3, 2011)

great photoâ€™s Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hobbyheater (Dec 10, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> Great pictures.
> 
> Suddenly wish we had gone to Vancouver Island when in Canada some years ago.....  ;-)



The problem with coming to Vancouver Island, you may not want to leave. We have made friends with two English couples that came for a look and now make this part of the world their home.  Three views from our front window, two were taken through the binoculars.  Last one is our sailboat anchored in a very picturesque setting only hours from home.

Allan


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 13, 2011)

hobbyheater said:
			
		

> Last one is our sailboat anchored in a very picturesque setting only hours from home.



Not sure how much firewood I would get done with those kind of cruising options.  Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 13, 2011)

You are a fortunate man Allan. Nice pics, looks like you have a beautiful place to live. When I look out my back window into the beautiful woods or see pictures like you just posted I am reminded how fortunate we are. Some places have no trees, or very little. No water, or very little. No grass, or very little, etc. Thanks again for sharing more pics. Always interesting. You da man.


----------



## hobbyheater (Dec 13, 2011)

(SolarandWood) Not sure how much firewood I would get done with those kind of cruising options.  Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing.[/quote]

This is my version of Solar.  And no! it has propane heat.  But if I could find a tiny gassier, I would make the change.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 13, 2011)

That's beautiful.  Looks like you have the perfect mix of surf and turf


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 13, 2011)

That first pic looking down the loaded train is fantastic


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 13, 2011)

That very first pic is going to become a wallpaper on my phone!
-SF


----------

